# 2007 Merlin



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

That is a great looking bow!

Very high quality...:thumbs_up


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

*Sweet*

Sweet looking bow.....But, what makes this the new latest and greatest from Merlin? Just recently got my XT, and have been super impressed. Any ideas on what the improvments and such are, or is it simply an addition to their line?


----------



## JHCISS (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like a better grip, more to my likeing anyway. The '06 XT wood grip is pretty darn good for it's size though, different color scheme. Another nice bow from Merlin, glad to see they kept that awsome limb pocket design as well!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Any specs. on this new addition ? Price ?

FF


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

There is limited info on this bow at present as it is not ready for release just yet. The pics posted above are of a final design prototype taken awhile ago. 

The currently available specs of the soon to be released XV:

35.5" ATA
8" Brace
IBO 315-320 with viper cam
Choice of Alpha or Viper cams

Great geometry and balance, lighter mass weight, thin ergonomic grip with thumb knuckle cutout.

The XV is NOT a replacement to the XT, but rather an addition to the line with some evolutionary changes designed into it. Both the XT and XS will remain in the 2007 lineup.

Prices and availability are not as yet determined I am told. Stay tuned!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I like the specs. There may be a Merlin in my future !

FF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I would love to try out a Merlin...will they be at ATA?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

No. Both Merlin and Merlin USA have decided not to have a booth at the Atlanta ATA show this year. Hopefully you will be able to see and try one elsewhere as more of the bows are put into peoples' hands.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> Pinwheel 12
> 
> Great geometry and balance


How do you know ?  
Have you shot this prototype ?


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

442 fps,

Iam sure Pinwheel12 has shot this bow, He is the distributor in the U.S. for Merlin bows, and helps with R&D with Merlin.
So i would say, he knows first hand.::darkbeer:


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

*Specs*

Post Specs as soon as you get them!! Can't wait ) It looks great! Anyone know what colors will be available? I was under the impression that this would be similar to the xt's, but those pictures sure tell a different story! The blue/black fade is nice.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Man, I keep coming back to look at this thing. It has got to be one of the nicest machined bows I have ever seen. KUDOS to Merlin it looks spectacular !

FF


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

*Release Date?*

When will it be out????


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Cams*

Are they still offereing the same letoff for the cams?? The Vipro cams offer great speed, but I "personally" need more letoff.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

bowaholic77 said:


> Are they still offereing the same letoff for the cams?? The Vipro cams offer great speed, but I "personally" need more letoff.


I think you ment Viper


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Should have more info very soon, hang in there!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

olehemlock said:


> I think you ment Viper


Your right! My mistake


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here is a post from Ben Jones of Merlin Archery from another site :



> Hi all, and thanks for the comments. I’ve been away for a week visiting the ATA trade show in Atlanta, checking out all the new goodies that will be finding their way over here this year.
> 
> The XV as a new addition to our line of compound bows. At 35” axle length it fits nicely in the middle of the 38” XT and the 33” XS.
> 
> ...


FF


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

On a side note, and maybe something completely unrelated to this thread.................what happened to all the US Prostaff for Merlin? It seems that anyone who was shooting a Merlin, and there was not a ton to begin with, have moved along. Is this related to the Merlin market in the USA, or just......I don't know, something else?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Originally posted by ICON300-60 :


> what happened to all the US Prostaff for Merlin? It seems that anyone who was shooting a Merlin, and there was not a ton to begin with, have moved along. Is this related to the Merlin market in the USA, or just......I don't know, something else?



I think Pinwheel 12 would be best to answer that question.

FF


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

And I am not asking this as a crack on Merlin or a bash. It just seems that they had some steadfast believers who have left the stable......for whatever reason........


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I knew the Pro Staff question would arise at some point, but really it's no biggie... Pro Staff move on due to a variety of reasons no matter the company, and that is what we saw prior to the 2007 season from some of the former Merlin Factory Staff --- each one that has left our Staff has individually contacted me directly and each reason for leaving was discussed very amicably before they did so. All also left with our personal friendships well intact, and I certainly continue to wish each of them well in the future. End of story, no drama here. If you've ever worked in company management, you know that the reasons for staff change are plentiful, and that people come and go-- it's very cyclic and is never contingent on any one or two particular things. Nothing wrong with the bows, the company, the management, or the former staff.

There are still Pro Staff onboard, as well as many discerning people who shoot the bows and love them here in the USA... people who have paid hard earned money for their equipment and who have searched long and hard to find the best equipment available that "fits" their needs. We appreciate their choice as well as their passion for the sport. The smiles from those shooting personal best scores, or taking a nice trophy in the wild with utmost confidence in both themselves and Merlin equipment, is what continues to drive us. Merlin is not the most popular brand in the USA, Merlin is not the biggest manufacturer with hundreds of employees, Merlin doesn't have a million dollars for advertising or another million to buy and cater to every top shooter on the USA circuits, but Merlin DOES have the equipment that will work for you, whether your forte is target, or hunting, or both. Dare to be different and give one a try, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I knew the Pro Staff question would arise at some point, but really it's no biggie... Pro Staff move on due to a variety of reasons no matter the company, and that is what we saw prior to the 2007 season from some of the former Merlin Factory Staff --- each one that has left our Staff has individually contacted me directly and each reason for leaving was discussed very amicably before they did so. All also left with our personal friendships well intact, and I certainly continue to wish each of them well in the future. End of story, no drama here. If you've ever worked in company management, you know that the reasons for staff change are plentiful, and that people come and go-- it's very cyclic and is never contingent on any one or two particular things. Nothing wrong with the bows, the company, the management, or the former staff.
> 
> There are still Pro Staff onboard, as well as many discerning people who shoot the bows and love them here in the USA... people who have paid hard earned money for their equipment and who have searched long and hard to find the best equipment available that "fits" their needs. We appreciate their choice as well as their passion for the sport. The smiles from those shooting personal best scores, or taking a nice trophy in the wild with utmost confidence in both themselves and Merlin equipment, is what continues to drive us. Merlin is not the most popular brand in the USA, Merlin is not the biggest manufacturer with hundreds of employees, Merlin doesn't have a million dollars for advertising or another million to buy and cater to every top shooter on the USA circuits, but Merlin DOES have the equipment that will work for you, whether your forte is target, or hunting, or both. Dare to be different and give one a try, you may be pleasantly surprised.


that was a great answer:thumbs_up 

Reed


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

*Very nicely said!*

I am one of those searching long, and hard, and saving up that hard earned money for a year now! Glad I had to wait though, I think that 35" will fit me better! I didn't want something as small as the XS, but the XT was a little daunting when I'm moving up from a womens/youth model. I'm getting exited! ) Will they start shipping as soon as it's released? I'm starting to look ahead to Louisville and would love to be shooting a new bow!!


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

*Inserts*

Also...do you know if this one will have inserts like the other x-range bows?:wav:


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

I received word that the bows will be available here beginning in March, and we are currently working on the 2007 USA pricing structure. Color options are also yet to be detrmined. Should have more of that info for everyone in less than two weeks.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*pinwheel 12*

I really enjoyed your answer about the pro staff! well thought out and truthful answer! I am signed up with another company as a staff shooter but if I wasn't I would want to shoot for some one like Pinwheel 12!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words x-ring-1.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*pinwheel 12*

No thanks needed, just the truth!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh, and everyone else, too! Dont' mean to leave anyone out!:mg: :smile:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Well said.*

The response alone makes me want to take a trip to shoot one of these bows. One of the best things I have read here on AT.:darkbeer:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

First let me start by saying that the XV line looks extremely impressive! How 'bout that workmanship and those limbs and limb logos? WOW!

But, in my ten years with Merlin and Merlin, USA as a Pro Staff shooter, that is typical. Same goes with the professionalism of Kevin Speckman at Merlin, USA (Pinwheel12), Ben and Chris Jones, and everyone that I have been associated with in regard to Merlin bows, up and down the line.

You ask, "Where have the "staff shooters" gone"? THIS staff shooter has, after over 20years of "bow sponsorship", including ELEVEN YEARS with Merlin, finally decided to step down and let someone younger and in better health have my position on the Merlin, USA shooting staff. This was MY decision to make.

I look ahead of the game and always have. First, For 2007, I wasn't going to attend any majors, or if I did, it might well be only one. 
Secondly, My scores are NOT competitive, and I figured that people look FIRST at a staff shooter's SCORES....and I felt strongly that I wasn't doing justice for Merlin, USA, nor Merlin, UK...and that just maybe that was hurting the acceptance of Merlin bows more than helping them.

Thirdly, after all these years of only shooting the "contracted" brand and nothing else, I decided that maybe it was high time I just free-lanced it and shot whatever, whenever, and wherever I pleased and not be obligated or feel that I MUST go or do or perform at a certain level in order to try to "Please someone" or "impress someone."

I have no regrets about ever shooting a Merlin product, and as far as my opinion goes....they still DELIVER WHAT YOU ORDER, with the highest quality workmanship available today. The new XV line really shows again what Merlin is all about.

It was an exceptionally difficult decision to "give up" my sponsorship. Not only from giving up and realizing an end to something that has been a major part of my life for all these years...but more from a nagging feeling of letting Merlin, USA and Merlin UK down. During my discussons with Kevin and Ben Jones, none of this could be further from what I thought.

Kevin and Ben were very understanding of the situation I am faced with, and were amicable and professional in every way. Our friendship and communiction continues unabated, and that, I'm really thankful for.

What I wil remember the most is that at NO TIME EVER was I pressed by Merlin, USA, Kevin, or Merlin UK, Ben or Chris Jones to do MORE or to go MORE....they don't operate that way. They are among the most understanding group of people I"ve run across when it comes to the archery world and the way things go or don't go..... 

Those of you that know me also know I call a kettle black and don't mince many words. When it is time to go, it is time to go, and trust me...your BODY will tell you...and it tells you loud and clear.

As far as Merlin bows goes....if you have an inkling towards this new Merlin XV line...DO NOT HESITATE...you cannot go wrong with them. Just be sure you know what your drawlength really is...because that is what will be delivered to you!

Also be aware that the pricing will be competitive...it always has been...and you can well imagine just how much more competitive it would be if there weren't those blamed IMPORT TAXES on top of it all to make the price worse...and even with those import taxes, MERLIN BOWS do NOT cost MORE than the other brands out there.

Perhaps the "fieldman" will get back up and find that vigor again, and perhaps I won't...but I'll never regret the 11 years I spent as a Merlin and Merlin, USA Pro Staff shooter!

Those of you seeking staff postions....I give this advice: DO what you say you are going to do, keep the sponsors informed, do NOT get a big head, and PROMOTE THE PRODUCT FIRST...and not yourself....it isn't an "I" arrangement...it is a "WE" arrangement...remember that! It isn't what the sponsor can do for you or how much free stuff you'll get...it is what YOU can do FOR the sponsor and that you follow thru completely with what YOU can do FOR the promotion of the product that counts. You do not have to be a world class shooter...but you'd better be personable and promote the product...or you won't hold a staff position for long.


field14


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

*You'll be missed*

You'll be missed Field14! I've never heard anything but the most respectful things about you. Although you have never met me in person, you are still the reason that I will be shooting a Merlin. At a shoot about a year ago, you met the our shop manager, who is also the guy who taught me how to shoot. When you let him try out your prototype XT, he was blown away, even though he was a die hard Hoyt shooter. He came home from the shoot beaming about this new bow that he got to try out and that I just had to have one. So, I've been saving my money, and as soon as the XV is out, I will have one! -(and I think he will too!) Maybe someday, I will even be able to fill one of those staff positions! I'm on my way, this year will be my first National shoot. I'm headed to Louisville, and although it doesn't seem possible, I hope that I will be shooting one of those new Merlins :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Randi,
I remember allowing him to shoot my XT and how impressed he was with that bow. I lhad a hard time getting the bow back from him, hahahaha.

Good luck with your shooting...and if you think the XT was nice....just looking at the pics of theXV...I'm impressed as all get out...and I've never held one in my hand!

Typcial Merlin quality. You see, now that i am not on any BOW manufacturer's shooting staff...I am free and wide open to comment how I see fit without worrying about "ramifications." hahahahahaha. But in reality....I've always called the kettle black and will always give the BAD with the good, or the good with the BAD....some call it BASHING...I call it the TRUTH...even when/if it does hurt to see or hear it....hahaha  
field14



randi said:


> You'll be missed Field14! I've never heard anything but the most respectful things about you. Although you have never met me in person, you are still the reason that I will be shooting a Merlin. At a shoot about a year ago, you met the our shop manager, who is also the guy who taught me how to shoot. When you let him try out your prototype XT, he was blown away, even though he was a die hard Hoyt shooter. He came home from the shoot beaming about this new bow that he got to try out and that I just had to have one. So, I've been saving my money, and as soon as the XV is out, I will have one! -(and I think he will too!) Maybe someday, I will even be able to fill one of those staff positions! I'm on my way, this year will be my first National shoot. I'm headed to Louisville, and although it doesn't seem possible, I hope that I will be shooting one of those new Merlins :wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yet another great post, (#33 above) Field 14, well thought out and very honestly stated. Your continued professionalism is a constant which others should wisely use as a benchmark, IMO. Best of luck to you in all of your future endeavors my friend. :thumb:


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

ooooo, new bow. Maybe someday I can afford one for hunting.:wink:


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

*merlin*

I have 2 Merlin bows now a XS and a XT, both are great shooting bows and the craftsmanship is wonderful. This is the first time I have ever invested that kind of money into a bow and am very pleased with the results. Correct me if I mis-heard this or if it was stated wrong. The Merlin dealer where I purchased my bow said that the Merlin Company really wasn't looking to invest a lot of money into the archery market in the U.S.. I certainly hope that is not the case for such a fine product as this, I guess it really doesn't make much difference to me as it is always nice to have something a little different than everyone else. I just think the more quality bow makers you have the better the R&D process becomes to offer the archer more options.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> I knew the Pro Staff question would arise at some point, but really it's no biggie... Pro Staff move on due to a variety of reasons no matter the company, and that is what we saw prior to the 2007 season from some of the former Merlin Factory Staff --- each one that has left our Staff has individually contacted me directly and each reason for leaving was discussed very amicably before they did so. All also left with our personal friendships well intact, and I certainly continue to wish each of them well in the future. End of story, no drama here. If you've ever worked in company management, you know that the reasons for staff change are plentiful, and that people come and go-- it's very cyclic and is never contingent on any one or two particular things. Nothing wrong with the bows, the company, the management, or the former staff.
> 
> There are still Pro Staff onboard, as well as many discerning people who shoot the bows and love them here in the USA... people who have paid hard earned money for their equipment and who have searched long and hard to find the best equipment available that "fits" their needs. We appreciate their choice as well as their passion for the sport. The smiles from those shooting personal best scores, or taking a nice trophy in the wild with utmost confidence in both themselves and Merlin equipment, is what continues to drive us. Merlin is not the most popular brand in the USA, Merlin is not the biggest manufacturer with hundreds of employees, Merlin doesn't have a million dollars for advertising or another million to buy and cater to every top shooter on the USA circuits, but Merlin DOES have the equipment that will work for you, whether your forte is target, or hunting, or both. Dare to be different and give one a try, you may be pleasantly surprised.


Merlin bows are awesome. I purchased one last year and can't stop shootin it. I bought it for 3d league, but it hasn't left my hand since I got it. I haven't even picked up my spot bow this year. I have just kept shooting my X range. Shot my first 300 a couple weeks ago. :whoo: Keep it up Merlin. :thumb:


----------



## Jerry/Pa (Feb 15, 2003)

I have two Merlins. A Max 2000 and a 3000. The MAX 3000 W/Omega cams is the best bow I've had in my hands. There's not another bow company out there that puts out a better bow or customer service and Ive had most all of them. My dealing's with Ben or Pinwheel have been nothing but possitive. Both have gone way over the top to make sure I got what I wanted and needed. I still shoot other bows but none of them can compare with Merlins service. I'm in the market for another bow this year but will not buy untill I see what Merlin has new for 2007. Hurry up Merlin I'm Busting.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Merlin*

I shoot a Merlin as well and I can vouch that the customer service is second to no one.

I am an Archery dealer in Australia and we will be adding HCA to our lineup this year and if the customer service is as good as Merlins then we have a ripper line up.

If anyone is looking at a new bow then Merlin are an outstanding buy.


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

OK pinwheel, I'm starting to get anxious My hubby just got his new bow today, (another not to be mentioned brand) and I am jealous!!! Have they settled on colors yet? Can't wait until March!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Randi-

We are just finishing up dealer info and pricing for the USA and will be sending out all info to dealers sometime next week.. USA color options are still being discussed and as soon as I get the final decision there I will post that as well. 

Ben just shot a personal best at 50 meters with the XV a few days ago and was very excited about it---I will not post his exact words,(lol) but let's just say the bow is definitely working for him!:wink: 

More soon!


----------



## randi (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Ben!

Pinwheel, I see that the bow is now posted on the Merlin Centre website. Will there be any inserts for the XV? I really liked the look of the silver bow with the touch of color.


----------



## Jerry/Pa (Feb 15, 2003)

Pinwheel ,do you have any specs. on the XV yet?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Randi-

Not sure on inserts yet, one of the final questions that are being answered, should know any day.

Jerry- Specs are as was originally stated in this thread, depending of course upon cam selection and drawlength.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Randi-

Update---No inserts will be offered initially on the XV, but the factory MAY offer them later on, and if so they can be installed by virtually anyone anyway so it's no biggie. Colors currently on the website will be available for order in the USA, but there may in fact be more configurations offered too as this is all still being determined.


----------



## fraxff (Nov 17, 2005)

that's a neat looking bow. Looks like the milling removes a lot of weight.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

fraxff said:


> that's a neat looking bow. Looks like the milling removes a lot of weight.


It does take some weight off--- but it has to do more with weight distribution and overall riser geometry more than anything. 

Bows are available for order now with approx 3-4 week delivery. Dealer info is out the door and they should be receiving everything within a few days. 2007 MSRP will run in roughly the same range as many other top of the line bows available today, actual dealer price will vary of course..


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Macdave69 (Sep 18, 2006)

*New Merlin*

Ben has been shooting the XV for a few weeks and it is a very very sweet looking bow. I can vouch for the accuaracy of the XV in Ben's hands. judging by the amount of activity from the machine shops, Merlin have been working non stop to get these bows out. 

The thinking behind the bows is well judged and even though I have an XS, I kind of hope there is an X? waiting in the wings along the lines of the XV for those who prefer the shorter axle length bows.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*New Pricing*

Where can I get pricing and new colors for the new Merlin Bows?? I finally got to shoot one with my 26" DL not to long ago. I say that the craftsmanship on this bow was excellent. It has me thinking that I might be getting one of these bows to help start my collection.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

sbui said:


> Where can I get pricing and new colors for the new Merlin Bows?? I finally got to shoot one with my 26" DL not to long ago. I say that the craftsmanship on this bow was excellent. It has me thinking that I might be getting one of these bows to help start my collection.


Contct Pinwheel12 (Kevin Speckman). He is the lead dealer for all Merlin operations in the USA. He has the best and most current line on pricing, shipment dates, and arrival times of anyone.

You can use the e-mail address below, but be very specific that it is an inquiry for Merlin availability. tell him you were referred to him by field14...that way he will know that you are serious...

[email protected]

field14


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Thanks Field*

Thanks Field


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

So will the XV be offered in a camo version for hunting?? Those kind of specs seem to make it a good hunting choice.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

I just got back from pinwheel12's, 
He has 2 new XV's in stock, one is his, it is a beautiful blue and black, looking at it will knock your socks off!
This bow balances great, and is very fast for an 8" brace height.
It shot a 305grn arrow, 60# 28.5 draw @ 304 fps.
He also had a hunting version, bronze and camo.
I think the most impressive part is the new grip, it is just plain sweet!
He will be putting up pictures soon.:thumbs_up


----------

